# 587                                                      Turnip prices are 587



## Kropsla (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi,

My turnip prices are insane come by if you're interrested


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Jan 13, 2021)

Heya I would love to come if you are taking visitors still in an hour! Anything you are after?


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm interested also (in about an hour) please


----------



## Nimrod007 (Jan 13, 2021)

May I visit please?


----------



## lulu112 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello! May I please visit? I should only take 1 trip


----------



## RunningWild (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello, may I be able to visit if possible please? One trip will do! ^^


----------



## Rajescrossing (Jan 13, 2021)

I’m interested may I visit?


----------



## marvin (Jan 13, 2021)

Kropsla said:


> Hi,
> 
> My turnip prices are insane come by if you're interrested


uhh I would like to visit  mine are super low >.<


----------



## MalaFama (Jan 13, 2021)

I am interested! I can go whenever.


----------



## Nimrod007 (Jan 13, 2021)

May I visit please?


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Jan 13, 2021)

Is your price still high? Id love to visit if so


----------

